# Gotha Go242



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2015)

I have always liked the design of the Go 242, as well as that of the Ar 232.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2015)

Great angle!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (May 3, 2015)

All WW2 era gliders, not just the German ones, look like death traps to me 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2015)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2015)

Loading a Go242


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2016)

Gotha Go242 captured and in the US as T2-2700

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2016)

Great pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2017)

It looks like two different guys were in charge of spraying the mottles. The guy in the rear....meticulous. The guy doing the front (someone like me probably)..."You want mottles? I'll give you a mottle that'll make your head explode!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2019)

Laderaum der Go 242. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1943 | eBay


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2019)

Cool shot!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2019)

Agreed


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo - Gotha G0242 glider - G6+DU - May 43 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo - Gotha G0242 glider - DQ+AX - North Africa 1942 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo - Gotha G0242 glider - T-+EA - Lapinskaya - Russia | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: Captured German Gotha 242 In US Markings! | eBay
WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: Captured German Gotha 242 In US Markings! | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2020)

Deutscher Lastensegler Gotha Go242 Flugplatz Dno Russland Ostfront | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2020)

Deutscher Lastensegler Gotha Go 242 Flugplatz Dno Russland Ostfront | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 1, 2020)

I like the captured ones


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

2002# Flugzeug Lastensegler Gotha Go 242 auf einem Feldflugplatz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

2053# Luftwaffe Flugzeug Lastensegler GO 242 Flugplatz Morosowskaja Stalingrad | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

2052# Luftwaffe Flugzeug Lastensegler GO 242 Flugplatz Morosowskaja Stalingrad | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

2048# Luftwaffe Lastensegler Go 242 Außenlandung bei Lübeck | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

2046# Luftwaffe Lastensegler Go 242 Außenlandung bei Lübeck mit Staffelwappen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

2049# Luftwaffe Lastensegler Go 242 Außenlandung bei Lübeck | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

2054# Luftwaffe Flugzeug Lastensegler GO 242 Flugplatz Morosowskaja Stalingrad | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

2001# Flugzeug Lastensegler Gotha Go 242 mit Kühen von der Rollbahn | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Gotha 242 Glider Tail T2-2700 #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Gotha 242 Glider Tail T2-2700 #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

W286 Foto Gotha Go 242 Lastensegler in weißer Wintertarnung Kennung SN+BF plane | eBay


Entdecken Sie W286 Foto Gotha Go 242 Lastensegler in weißer Wintertarnung Kennung SN+BF plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





M373 6I+UP SN+B?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2021)

W600 Russland Flugplatz Bobruisk Gotha Go 242 Lastensegler Wintertarnung GF+WJ | eBay


Entdecken Sie W600 Russland Flugplatz Bobruisk Gotha Go 242 Lastensegler Wintertarnung GF+WJ in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





GF+WJ RO+TB

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

Italien ? Lastensegler Flugzeug GO 234 Tarnanstrich Staffelwappen Kennung WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Italien ? Lastensegler Flugzeug GO 234 Tarnanstrich Staffelwappen Kennung WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2021)

AM410 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Go242 Lastensegler glider Emblem Wappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM410 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Go242 Lastensegler glider Emblem Wappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





NI+HL

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 23, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2001# Flugzeug Lastensegler Gotha Go 242 mit Kühen von der Rollbahn | eBay



"In looking for a means of launching their new Go 242 glider, the Germans quickly came to the conclusion that oxen were not the best solution..."


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2022)

120387b Gotha Go242 Lastensegler Luftwaffe avion plane aircraft glider | eBay


Entdecken Sie 120387b Gotha Go242 Lastensegler Luftwaffe avion plane aircraft glider in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





110809


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2022)

120387a Gotha Go242 Lastensegler Luftwaffe avion plane aircraft glider | eBay


Entdecken Sie 120387a Gotha Go242 Lastensegler Luftwaffe avion plane aircraft glider in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2022)

cow cammo Südfront 1943
















W824 Foto Südfront 1943 Luftwaffe Gotha Go 242 Lastensegler Flugzeug camouflage | eBay


Entdecken Sie W824 Foto Südfront 1943 Luftwaffe Gotha Go 242 Lastensegler Flugzeug camouflage in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

poker dot cammo














Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Lastensegler GO Camo Tarn Schildkröte FJ Transporter B79 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Lastensegler GO Camo Tarn Schildkröte FJ Transporter B79 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2022)

Just thinking how cool it would look in the German WWI Lozenge Camo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2022)

DM+OQ















Foto Luftwaffe Lastensegler Flugzeug Gotha Go 242 Fallschirmjäger Transporter | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Lastensegler Flugzeug Gotha Go 242 Fallschirmjäger Transporter in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2022)




----------

